
Teams plug in to video game to evaluate talent in NBA - peter123
http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-media28-2008nov28,0,2665323.story
======
meterplech
This definitely shows the potential of artificial intelligence to run real
life simulations. Perhaps current gaming companies will eventually make large
portions of their income through these sort of tailor made simulations.

------
flashgordon
interesting. But id have thought such tools would have already been used by
managers and teams to evaluate several combinations. The only reason I can
think of for depending on these games to give you an advantage is that the
tools (if any) dont have a lot of these "combination" features. Or is this
just more marketing?

------
dangrover
Are the EA games really _that_ realistic?

Weird example of life imitating art, I guess.

~~~
hello_moto
The latest NBA Live '09 has a feature called DNA. EA basically hook your
PS3/NBA game up with another company that keeps real-time statistics of NBA
players.

The moment you ran NBA Live '09 (and connected to the internet of course), EA
will upload latest data from the previous night games. That includes player's
tendency (going left, right, percentage of shoot on certain spots, and other
usual stats).

